# Holster recommendation for a blackhawk?



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Can anyone point me toward a few makers of western style holsters? I'd like to get something nice, fairly authentic and not too flashy for my new 4 5/8 blackhawk.

I don't have a lot to spend so it will probably wait a while, nice leather isn't cheap.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*"Murph's"*

PanaDP: Sir; look at Ruger: the last two under "Holsters" 
In NC we have "Murph's" very reasonable and quality work.

Follow up when you can


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I thought these looked nice.

http://www.loneriderleather.com/Products-Prices.html

Only problem is, you'll have to buy a second gun.

:mrgreen:

WM


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

http://ruger.com/webapp/wcs/stores/...Id=-1&parent_category_rn=13668&lastCatId=null


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Cabelas has some inexpensive "Hunter" brand holsters and gun belts. Cheapest price on gun belts I've seen is Sportsmans Guide. Midway also has some fair prices on holsters.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

Try AlamoWesternWear.com this guy comes to the flea market here in Mobile AL. Sells singles with 2" drop for around $90. Good material and workmanship too. PM me and I'll give you his Phone number.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Although expensive, Bob Mernickle makes a very good holster for a single action. I have one and it works extremely well, even for concealed carry. Worth the money if you want to go there. http://www.mernickleholsters.com/ps/ps6sar8.html


----------

